# Problem with older Craftsman GT20



## DMan928 (Jul 18, 2009)

I have an older Craftsman GT20 tractor with the Onan motor and 4 speed trans (no hydro)

I was plowing snow with it last week, and smoke started coming out the front. The smoke was eminating from where the drivebelt is attached to the motor. The belt is old and was coming apart, so I figured I'd replace the belt, and then I would be fine.

Fast forward to yesterday. I mount the new belt, and lo and behold, smoke comes up again. It appears that something is bound/seized in the transmission, because the belt is slipping on the motor mount again, causing smoke, but no forward motion.

Do you think my transmission is shot/seized? I jacked it up, and the wheels spun freely. And it moves fine in neutral.

I'm a little perplexed. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm- could be anything from a seized idler pulley, mis routed belt , low trans fluid- practically anything.

Id pull it in a garage ( if you have access to one) - crawl underneath and eyeball everything- check the input shaft on the trans if the keyway is still there ( couldve broke)- check and see if the trans input pulley turns with the wheels- brake could even be seized on from a broken spring - id check that as well.


----------



## DMan928 (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas.

I did check the belt routing a few times, and the parking brake seems to be engaging correctly when I'm in neutral.

I'll take a look at the keyway, although I admit I'm not sure what I'm looking for.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its similar to a sheared flywheel key- when a driven pulley key breaks - pulley just spins. Its rare, but does happen sometimes - its something to check for before checking the trans. I have a couple GT's with the 3 speed 3 hi/3 low trans, i know those transmissions are a nitemare inside.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I had a similar problem with one of the fixed idler pulleys, it was the one closest to the engine pulley. The bearings had seized up.


----------

